# (SOLVED) libphp5.so missing



## cruzler (Apr 21, 2009)

Dear all, 

I have problem with my apache, i already install my apache via ports, and php5 via ports too..but when i start to edit "httpd.conf" and insert "libphp5.so" to it..the apache can't found it..i was run "updatedb", continue with "locate" to find "libphp5.so"..but the system can't found it.. 


Did anyone have a clue, for this case? 

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 21, 2009)

The module should be at /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so, and it should be loaded as:


```
LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
```

Assuming you have Apache 2.2.x.


----------



## gilinko (Apr 21, 2009)

This will be done automatically if you installed php via the ports AND already had apache installed. If you turned it around(ie first php then apache), just redo the make install on the php port. Also the module isn't built by default, you have to enable the "Build Apache module" configuration option in your php config.


----------



## cruzler (Apr 21, 2009)

@DutchDaemon

Thanks sir, i found it.. 

@gilinko

Thanks sir, i reinstall all of it..and start from apache22 and continue with php5.. 

But, next problem is when i do :


```
apachectl start
```

it shows like this :


```
[Tue Apr 21 23:50:59 2009] [warn] module php5_module is already loaded, skipping
(48)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
[Tue Apr 21 23:50:59 2009] [warn] (2)No such file or directory: Failed to enable the 'httpready' Accept Filter
```

i know if php_module has loaded, but..i don't understand about the two message after.. what happen on it? 


Thanks..


----------



## gilinko (Apr 21, 2009)

You should not use apachectl directly, but the installed rc script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d.

The first error in the log indicates that you have two entries in your httpd.conf for the php5 module. The second indicates that you probably haven't configured the server correctly, which is probably due to the way started the server. The third is the httpready accept filter available to freebsd. More info here: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=accf_http&sektion=9 and here http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=9&manpath=FreeBSD+7.1-RELEASE&format=html.

The only "fatal" one is the second one, the first and third are mere informative.


----------



## cruzler (Apr 22, 2009)

@gilinko

Problem no. 3, solved sir.. thanks, but i don't know about no. 2, last  night it shows up, but when i reboot the server now, and restart the apache..it doesn't shows up anymore..how could be.. -_-"

Thanks sir..


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

cruzler said:
			
		

> Problem no. 3, solved sir.. thanks, but i don't know about no. 2, last  night it shows up, but when i reboot the server now, and restart the apache..it doesn't shows up anymore..how could be.. -_-"


Apache probably didn't shutdown completely or something else was using it, hence port 80 was still in use when you restarted it. As said use the rc script to start/stop/restart.


----------



## cruzler (Apr 22, 2009)

@SirDice 

I see..I understand, sir.. now, there is no log message when apache restart with php module, problem solved..thanks for your clue..


----------

